# [Solved] dev-libs/boost-1.42.0-r2 vs. dev-libs/boost-1.44.0

## Finswimmer

Hi,

bei jedem Update will er dev-libs/boost-1.42.0-r2 installieren.

Ein emerge --depclean will es danach sofort wieder löschen:

```
$uemerge -pv --depclean =dev-libs/boost-1.44.0

Calculating dependencies... done!

  dev-libs/boost-1.44.0 pulled in by:

    app-office/akonadi-server-1.5.0

    app-office/libreoffice-3.3.0

    dev-libs/boost-program_options-1.44.0

    dev-libs/boost-python-1.44.0

    kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.5.94.1-r1

    kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.6.0

    kde-base/kget-4.6.0

    kde-base/kleopatra-4.5.94.1

    kde-misc/akonadi-googledata-9999

    media-gfx/inkscape-0.48.0

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

Packages installed:   1441

Packages in world:    267

Packages in system:   50

Required packages:    1441

Number to remove:     0

$emerge -pv --depclean =dev-libs/boost-1.42.0-r2

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Calculating removal order...

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:                                                                                                                                                                               

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

 dev-libs/boost

    selected: 1.42.0-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 1.44.0 

All selected packages: dev-libs/boost-1.42.0-r2

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   1441

Packages in world:    267

Packages in system:   50

Required packages:    1440

Number to remove:     1

```

Wie kann ich das verhindern?

EDIT: 1.44 kam aus einem Overlay, gelöscht und nun geht es.

----------

## franzf

Was sagen

```
$ emerge -uDNpvt world
```

wg. den Abhängigkeiten, die auf 1.42 bestehen

und

```
$ eselect boost list
```

BTW.: aktuell wäre die 1.45.0, noch hardmasked, aber das wäre die 1.44 ja auch.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich das verhindern?
> 
> EDIT: 1.44 kam aus einem Overlay, gelöscht und nun geht es.

 

Um zu verhindern das Pakete unbeabsichtigt aus einem Overlay installiert werden die es auch im portage Tree gibt gibt es im aktuellen >=portage-2.2 seit einiger Zeit auch die Möglichkeit Overlays komplett zu maskieren. So kann man sich dann zb explizit nur die Pakete wieder freischalten die man auch wirklich aus dem Overlay installiert haben möchte.  */etc/portage/package.mask wrote:*   

> */*::reponame

  

```
emerge --info | grep Repo
```

Alternativ könnte man ansonsten auch die Prioritäten der Repositories, wie portage sie verwenden soll entsprechend anpassen.

Ist ne super Sache, und vereinfacht das Handling mit Overlays doch enorm  :Smile: 

/edit:

Link hinzugefügt

----------

